# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty Cổ Phần Du lịch và Thương mại Hải Đăng (POSTUM TRAVEL)

## lehniemtin

*Postum Travel  *   
 
*Địa chỉ* : 17 Bùi Thị Xuân, quận Hai Bà Trưng
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-4) 9454500/01 - 2780078/79
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế


Công ty Cổ Phần Du lịch và Thương mại Hải Đăng (POSTUM TRAVEL)  là một trong những công ty tiên phong trong lĩnh vực Lữ hành quốc tế và nội địa với phương châm “ khách hàng luôn là chìa khoá của sự thành công”. Công ty chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực phục vụ khách hàng trên nền tảng: Đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ, nhiệt tình – năng động, yêu nghề, giàu kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực du lịch.
 Mạng lưới các đối tác lâu dài trong nước Bắc – Trung – Nam và quốc tế tại Châu Âu, Châu Úc, Châu Á, Châu Mỹ, Châu Phi. Chúng tôi mong muốn sẽ tiếp tục được mang đến cho Quý khách hàng những chuyến du lịch kì thú cùng những dịch vụ hỗ trợ, bổ sung hấp dẫn. Du lịch nội địa: sinh thái, khám phá, xuyên việt, văn hoá, biển… Du Lịch Việt – Đông Dương (Inbound - kết hợp tham quan, làm việc, nghiên cứu, khảo sát, chữa bệnh …). Du Lịch nước ngoài (Outbound): tham quan và khám phá cảnh quan kỳ thù các nước trên thế giới kết hợp nghiên cứu học tập, khảo sát, làm việc.  Các dịch vụ hỗ trợ: cho thuê xe ô tô du lịch từ 4 - 45 chỗ, đặt phòng khách sạn toàn cầu (hóa đơn quốc tế), hướng dẫn viên, phiên dịch viên, đặt vé máy bay, tàu hỏa, xin cấp và gia hạn hộ chiếu, xin cấp visa thị thực nhập cảnh….  Số lượng khách du lịch tăng dần theo thời gian, chúng tôi đã cùng Quý khách xây dựng hình ảnh một POSTUM TRAVEL với sự tin cậy, yêu thích của khách hàng. Niềm tin của du khách vào chất lượng của từng chuyến đi là động lực cho từng thành viên Cty POSTUM TRAVEL chúng tôi yêu thích hơn công việc và nỗ lực được phục vụ khách, bởi lẽ chúng tôi đã được Quý khách tin cậy, gửi gắm những niềm vui, hạnh phúc trong từng hành trình du lịch mà họ đã lựa chọn. Hãy đến với chúng tôi – POSTUM TRAVEL sẽ đem lại cho Quý khách những dịch vụ tốt nhất và cùng Quý khách mở cửa thế giới của những kỳ quan và những điều kỳ thú.

----------

